# Storm timing fo resorts



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone ptovide us the timing of this pending storm? I am particuluarly interested in the timing for the NNH resorts.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Can anyone ptovide us the timing of this pending storm? I am particuluarly interested in the timing for the NNH resorts.



Sure...light snow develops Friday morning with the bulk Friday PM/eve...snow should taper off overnight.  If this thing really flares up, wind-blown snow showers carry into Sat AM but overall high pressure builds in--perfect timing for fresh pow for first chair Sat AM.  

Here's the newly updated state summary forecast page for NH--it finally has a more manageable resort list under the map AND we're just now testing out the Forecasted Snowfall numbers on the list as well.  Check it out.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Sure...light snow develops Friday morning with the bulk Friday PM/eve...snow should taper off overnight.  If this thing really flares up, wind-blown snow showers carry into Sat AM but overall high pressure builds in--perfect timing for fresh pow for first chair Sat AM.
> 
> Here's the newly updated state summary forecast page for NH--it finally has a more manageable resort list under the map AND we're just now testing out the Forecasted Snowfall numbers on the list as well.  Check it out.



Thanks!!


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Winn, you are GOOD!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Winn, you are GOOD!



The weather is good--I just report it  

Friday is most definately a SICK day...pre-position early Friday if you can with difficult travel Fri PM/early Sat.


----------



## abc (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> *If *this thing really flares up, wind-blown snow showers carry into Sat AM but overall high pressure builds in--perfect timing for fresh pow for first chair Sat AM.


"if"? 

Is there still uncertainty about the storm? Or is the uncertainty just about the intensity of it? 

This is unfortunately a busy weekend for me. Somethings I can't get out of, and some I can, with some difficulty. So need to do some planning and jiggling. Eepends on how good the storm is expected to be, the "things I can get out of" list may change... ;-)


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> The weather is good--I just report it
> 
> Friday is most definately a SICK day...pre-position early Friday if you can with difficult travel Fri PM/early Sat.



Wait. Above you said Sat and now Fri.  Which one is it?


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> pre-position early Friday if you can with difficult travel Fri PM/early Sat.



The wheels are moving Thursday afternoon.  Got an extra seat in the trunk, but can't promise we'll be friends


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Certain about snowfall for just about the entire northeast (two systems merging), just uncertaintly about the position and intensity of the merged/combo offshore storm and whether we get that intense backedge onshore snowfall for S NH/ME.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Can anyone ptovide us the timing of this pending storm? I am particuluarly interested in the timing for the NNH resorts.



I like the way you think.

If I had one ski tip to offer people, it would be to LEAVE BEFORE a massive storm comes and be settled in in ski country or at the resort.  Sit back, kick up your feet, relax while it dumps, and then enjoy the amazing (empty) skiing while others despair that they "cant get" to the slopes because the roads are treacherous.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

I meant sick day Friday to travel/pre-position and even some late day fresh....then enjoy the bounty during the weekend.  Accounting for travel, that's all.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> If I had one ski tip to offer people, it would be to LEAVE BEFORE a massive storm comes and be settled in in ski country or at the resort.  Sit back, kick up your feet, relax while it dumps, and then enjoy the amazing (empty) skiing while others despair that they "cant get" to the slopes because the roads are treacherous.



Yup, exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I meant sick day Friday to travel/pre-position and even some late day fresh....then enjoy the bounty during the weekend.  Accounting for travel, that's all.



Seats in my car are now going for $100 northbound, $20 southbound. :lol: Bus leaves the station at 4pm Thursday.  

How many times can I say


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Certain about snowfall for just about the entire northeast (two systems merging), just uncertaintly about the position and intensity of the merged/combo offshore storm and whether we get that intense backedge onshore snowfall for S NH/ME.



Come on now Winn, what could go wrong?   It's not like the 2 pieces of energy right now are basically located about 1500 miles of Latitude part right now and longitudinally about 2000 miles west of here or anything?  What could possible go wrong in the next 48-60 hours or so?   

Seriously though, this could be pretty cool to watch happen (although I think that I'll be watching it on Friday from the slopes of Mount Snow rather than my office in CT!  )


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I meant sick day Friday to travel/pre-position and even some late day fresh....then enjoy the bounty during the weekend. Accounting for travel, that's all.



I'm starting to think that the main North bound highways to the mountains of New England are going to have quite a bit more traffic than usual on them late Thursday night!  And i'm guessing that many a hotel in ski country will be getting plenty of calls about room availability Thursday night this morning


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Come on now Winn, what could go wrong?   It's not like the 2 pieces of energy right now are basically located about 1500 miles of Latitude part right now and longitudinally about 2000 miles west of here or anything?  What could possible go wrong in the next 48-60 hours or so?



Yeah, yesterday the snowmobile weatherman guy I like mentioned he thinks this has some major bust potential.  Which scares me, because he was by far the most accurate of any I followed last year with his constant "doom and gloom" forecasts.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

BOOOOOO!!!!    this mornings Euro model!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I meant sick day Friday to travel/pre-position and even some late day fresh....then enjoy the bounty during the weekend. Accounting for travel, that's all.



Ok.  I have a FJ Cruiser so I do not need a sick day.  Saturday it is then.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm starting to think that the main North bound highways to the mountains of New England are going to have quite a bit more traffic than usual on them late Thursday night!  And i'm guessing that many a hotel in ski country will be getting plenty of calls about room availability Thursday night this morning



Nothing to see here folks, move along now.   Consider options like $38 Berkshire East, Butternut, Bosquet and $20 Otis Ridge.  Really now, you'll have uncrowded slopes, great prices and first tracks at 11AM.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Ok.  I have a FJ Cruiser so I do not need a sick day.  Saturday it is then.



I don't think it's YOU you'll have to worry about.  It's 10,000 of your closest friends on wheels


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> BOOOOOO!!!!    this mornings Euro model!


Details?


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Come on now Winn, what could go wrong?


You're killin' me DJ!


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> BOOOOOO!!!!    this mornings Euro model!



what the heck do the euros know about NE weather? 
Let's talk at 6pm.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> I don't think it's YOU you'll have to worry about. It's 10,000 of your closest friends on wheels




Not if I get out early enough.  Clear shot up 93 for me


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Come on now Winn, what could go wrong?   It's not like the 2 pieces of energy right now are basically located about 1500 miles of Latitude part right now and longitudinally about 2000 miles west of here or anything?  What could possible go wrong in the next 48-60 hours or so?
> 
> Seriously though, this could be pretty cool to watch happen (although I think that I'll be watching it on Friday from the slopes of Mount Snow rather than my office in CT!  )



LOL!  Yeah, it'll be fun to track for sure...and you have the right plan for sure!  The thing that has me worried is that this Midwest short-wave is in a pretty flat flow just beginning to enter the relatively low amplitude long-wave trough.  The dynamics for intensification lie in the jet streak way out over Newfoundland--I just fear that the flare up occurs too far offshore.  Even if it does though, it's still _some_ snowfall for most areas.   

I gotta step away from the charts for a bit and get my weekly hockey on.  Will be back to chat this PM.

-WC


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

hammer said:


> Details?



No idea what he means, the 00z Euro is snowrgasmic.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> LOL!  Yeah, it'll be fun to track for sure...and you have the right plan for sure!  The thing that has me worried is that this Midwest short-wave is in a pretty flat flow just beginning to enter the relatively low amplitude long-wave trough.  The dynamics for intensification lie in the jet streak way out over Newfoundland--I just fear that the flare up occurs too far offshore.  Even if it does though, it's still _some_ snowfall for most areas.
> 
> I gotta step away from the charts for a bit and get my weekly hockey on.  Will be back to chat this PM.
> 
> -WC



That is pretty much what the Euro model is now showing. The low gets pushed offshore instead of tracking up the coast. N Vermont left dry :-x:-x:x:-x:-x:-x:-x

I have NO SNOW in my yard and haven't for a week now AND IT IS EARLY FEBRUARY!. What the hell is going on? I'm starting to freak out a bit.


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

WHAT TO DO, WHAT TO DO
Was planning on taking the BSSC bus to Stowe on Saturday but would rather drive somewhere closer (Cannon, Wildcat) and get there earlier if there's really going to be a lot of fresh snow...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> That is pretty much what the Euro model is now showing.




This was never going to be a big producer for N.VT.  Points south fared better since day 1 on all models. 

 Jay Peak still gets 3" or 4" verbatim to the Euro depiction, and you know how that goes..... watch them get 6" or 8" and nobody will be surprised.  Cheer up, it's going to snow.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I gotta step away from the charts for a bit and get my weekly hockey on. Will be back to chat this PM.
> 
> -WC



When you come back, I'd be interested in hearing your opinion on the timing for So VT, particularly Magic.  I was planning on Fri, but now I'm second guessing myself into Sat.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> No idea what he means, the 00z Euro is snowrgasmic.



Not for N VT.  He's referring to the Euro you posted earlier that shows the heavy backedge snowfall over southern NE, not N Vt.  

NEK - YOu should still pick up some accumulation from the Midwest system sliding through--just probably not the real heavy stuff from the offshore merged storm.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Chill... 

So which resorts/ski areas will end up with the lions share of the snow?   I am trying to plan accordingly for a pow day saturday...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

And now local NBC news is trying to scare people....

They've taken the ONE model that has the center of the storm over NJ (all others have it much farther NE and over CT and Boston) and splashed it on television.    

That's what they do ----->


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> Dr. Chill...
> 
> So which resorts/ski areas will end up with the lions share of the snow?   I am trying to plan accordingly for a pow day saturday...



Yes, inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like Sunapee may be the winner in NH.  Winn has it down for 12.  Cannon is 8 and Loon and Waterville are 10.  It will be a game time choice for me.

If anyone sees a white FJ with a red skid plate heading north on 93.


Get out of my way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

Although just an educated guess on their computer's part. They show a timing of the storm
http://www.wmur.com/weather/stormwatch/-/17328920/18429040/-/154hcwo/-/index.html


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Although just an educated guess on their computer's part. They show a timing of the storm
> http://www.wmur.com/weather/stormwatch/-/17328920/18429040/-/154hcwo/-/index.html



I am thinking about a 5:00AM wake up and hit road by 5:30Am and let it take where it may or where the most snow is!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Not for N VT.  He's referring to the Euro you posted earlier that shows the heavy backedge snowfall over southern NE, not N Vt.
> 
> NEK - YOu should still pick up some accumulation from the Midwest system sliding through--just probably not the real heavy stuff from the offshore merged storm.



How much snow you think for the Catskills, and Elk in PA. ?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How much snow you think for the Catskills, and Elk in PA. ?



Scotty Ne Pas!

Go Here

http://www.snowforecast.com/usa-forecasts/new-england-usa/new-york

And Here

http://www.snowforecast.com/usa-forecasts/mid-atlantic-usa/pennsylvania


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Scotty Ne Pas!
> 
> Go Here
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just like his input, his website does always give 100 percent for NY or PA.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2013)

Latest Boston area hype...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2013)

How about Sunday River, some have it at the edge of the jackpot and some do not? Thanks. Going up late Thursday night and will be ready.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2013)

Bob R said:


> How about Sunday River, some have it at the edge of the jackpot and some do not? Thanks. Going up late Thursday night and will be ready.



Winn's site has it being the most of the ME resorts. 10"  maybe.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Winn's site has it being the most of the ME resorts. 10"  maybe.




This morning it was in the 8 to 12 and maybe more.  Just curious if that has changed as many other forecasts have bounced around.

Thanks for the post Puckit. I did not see that.


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Wildcat, Loon, Magic all projecting 12" right now on snowforecast so those are my preliminary thoughts from Boston.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2013)

Yet another map...actually consistent with the one I posted:


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2013)

hammer said:


> Yet another map...actually consistent with the one I posted:
> 
> View attachment 7592



Just showed this to my office staff. My office is literally under the 18 in the 14-18 estimate that's in the NE corner of CT. Starting to move some selected patients from Friday's schedule already


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

GFS
no
http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-ove...?STATIONID=CXX
so
http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-ove...?STATIONID=BOX

NAM
no
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlay...?STATIONID=CXX

so
http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlay...?STATIONID=BO


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Winn's site has it being the most of the ME resorts. 10"  maybe.



PM models--wow.  Will be updating accumulations soon....upwards


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> PM models--wow.  Will be updating accumulations soon....upwards


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know what to do... can't concentrate...


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Concentrate less:


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Concentrate less:
> 
> View attachment 7596



That is almost 4 feet of snow in Eastern Mass!!!!


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Is that really predicting four feet for Metro Boston?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2013)

so is friday going to be a good ski day or is it really Saturday?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> so is friday going to be a good ski day or is it really Saturday?



Yes.


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Friday will probably be good but Saturday will be the bigger day overall since we're talking mid-morning start Friday for the storm most places, but good luck driving anywhere from Friday am-Sat afternoon.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Omfg.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 6, 2013)

timm said:


> Friday will probably be good but Saturday will be the bigger day overall since we're talking mid-morning start Friday for the storm most places, but good luck driving anywhere from Friday am-Sat afternoon.



Thats what I'm worried about. I took Friday off from work on Monday looking out ahead for this storm. I'm only planning on hitting Southern Vermont, but the trek back to Western Mass from SoVT on Friday Afternoon may be near impossible...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> but the trek back to Western Mass from SoVT on Friday Afternoon may be near impossible...



I see no problem here...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Omfg.



Conditions for the AZ summit at the Loaf this weekend just got A LOT better.  8)


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I see no problem here...



Thats all I needed to hear :lol: 

See everyone out there! I'm thinking Stratton for the open terrain they currently have and its only a 2.5 hour drive there (Probably more home.)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

Given the Euro has handled this storm better from day 1, I bet this is likely a far more realistic map of what might happen (and that's taking "realistic" with a massive grain of salt given the enormous uncertainty here).








What's amazing to me is the sharp cutoffs in snow levels its' predicting with this storm.  Look how you can go from a dusting to a FOOT of snow in a mere 65 or 70 miles in NJ, or from 8 or 9 inches to THIRTY inches in New England.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a model which predicts 10" of snow for every 1" of rain.  Almost no public forecast uses such a ratio.  This would be an extreme amount, but it helps the stoke  

Can't wait to see Matt Noyes get all wound up.  I'll bet AmericanWx is entirely out of control by now.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

If you are at Sugarbush or Stowe this weekend, give a shout out and take a run together.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> *This is a model which predicts 10" of snow for every 1" of rain.  Almost no public forecast uses such a ratio.  This would be an extreme amount*, but it helps the stoke




No; a 10:1 ratio is about the average snow/h2o content ratio, so it's the ratio they use from baseline and is why you see 10:1 in that model.

If the temps are way below freezing you can actually get much higher 15:1, 20:1, 25:1 etc.... snow to h2o ratios, and then the snowfall amounts would go higher, not lower.    But 10:1 is completely normal, not extreme.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Should be a bit higher than 10:1 with this...then you have to figure southern areas get more moisture but slightly lower ratios...northern areas get less moisture but higher ratios...fun stuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2013)

Any estimates as to what time the snow is supposed to start in Metro Boston?   Is it likely we see school cancellations for the day?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Should be a bit higher than 10:1 with this...then you have to figure *southern areas get more moisture but slightly lower ratios...northern areas get less moisture but higher ratios*...fun stuff.



Is the less h2o / more h2o because the southern stream has moved farther from the gulf and "used up" some of its' reserve?


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Any estimates as to what time the snow is supposed to start in Metro Boston?   Is it likely we see school cancellations for the day?



Assuming the forecast continues looking like this I'd bet on preemptive cancellations -- supposed to hit after the morning commute last I heard.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2013)

timm said:


> Assuming the forecast continues looking like this I'd bet on preemptive cancellations -- supposed to hit after the morning commute last I heard.



Agreed.  Preemptive cancellations seem to be all the rage lately.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Any estimates as to what time the snow is supposed to start in Metro Boston?   Is it likely we see school cancellations for the day?



Schools will can the whole day--snow starts AM


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is the less h2o / more h2o because the southern stream has moved farther from the gulf and "used up" some of its' reserve?



Northern areas will be further away from the main storm and in the colder air.  With sharp cutoffs like you mentioned in another thread somewhere, northern areas probably wouldn't get very much.  Their saving grace is that the northern system (from the Midwest) delivers some moisture before merging


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

when is this expected to start / stop. In other words, will Friday be a powder day, or is mostly going to continue overnight and leave us first chair fighting on Saturday.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

Get to King Pine lift as fast as possible. Hey Winnchill what's the call for Sugarloaf right now?


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Heaviest snow 9pm Friday to 9am Sat.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 6, 2013)

Bring touring gear!


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bring touring gear!



Smart. Do this. At worse the Tbar will get you laps.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2013)

Assuming the electricity hold!


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 6, 2013)

Tooth said:


> Smart. Do this. At worse the Tbar will get you laps.


Not always, it closed on us due to high winds flipping the t's up over the haul rope when they were released. We wish we had carried our skins.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

billski said:


> Assuming the electricity hold!



Don't joke. It's always the wind on the backside of these things. Our distance will help keep the winds less but less snow too. 14-18" would make the mountain rock full tilt. Here's to hope.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> Not always, it closed on us due to high winds flipping the t's up over the haul rope when they were released. We wish we had carried our skins.



I was speaking in terms of this specific event. I know the T has been closed before, but it won't from this storm.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> PM models--wow.  Will be updating accumulations soon....upwards



I updated VT/NH/ME...basically 15-20 for Pats/Crotched/McIntyre to up around Gunstock over to about Sunday River...then 12-18" for S VT (Snow/Stratton) to some N NH areas...and basically 10-15" rest of Vt/NH...you get the idea.  I'm still going through to see if edits made it to the right resorts (the new editing platform is still a bit unwieldy) so you may see slight differences here and there.  

I have a bad feeling that I bit too hard on the data but, hey, why not, right?


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I updated VT/NH/ME...basically 15-20 for Pats/Crotched/McIntyre to up around Gunstock over to about Sunday River...then 12-18" for S VT (Snow/Stratton) to some N NH areas...and basically 10-15" rest of Vt/NH...you get the idea.  I'm still going through to see if edits made it to the right resorts (the new editing platform is still a bit unwieldy) so you may see slight differences here and there.
> 
> I have a bad feeling that I bit too hard on the data but, hey, why not, right?



Will Sugarloaf get approx what Sunday River gets?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Tooth said:


> Will Sugarloaf get approx what Sunday River gets?



I kept SL a bit lower, but not much--slightly further away from the heaviest precip and slope orientation


----------



## timm (Feb 6, 2013)

Sugarbush at 14+, awesome. Maybe I'll think about going a little further...


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 6, 2013)

How will the Adirondacks do? I looked on Winn's site - 

"*FRIDAY*--The storm track is more from  west/southwest (more moisture) and we will be watching a system  approaching--not expecting much intensification but it could deliver a  decent batch of accumulating snowfall--watching closely!"

I see the models showing 12-18 for Warren County, and Winn's site says 7-11 expected. I'm SO MAD I can't get to the Summit..


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 6, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> How will the Adirondacks do? I looked on Winn's site -
> 
> "*FRIDAY*--The storm track is more from  west/southwest (more moisture) and we will be watching a system  approaching--not expecting much intensification but it could deliver a  decent batch of accumulating snowfall--watching closely!"
> 
> I see the models showing 12-18 for Warren County, and Winn's site says 7-11 expected. I'm SO MAD I can't get to the Summit..



That is an old version --I just haven't had time to update NY yet--will do first thing in the AM.


----------



## Ski Man (Feb 6, 2013)

best I can find is Friday morning


----------



## Vortex (Feb 6, 2013)

Winnchill, Thank you very much. Everything packed for the ride tomorrow.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Winnchill. It is very appreciated.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> How will the Adirondacks do? I looked on Winn's site -
> 
> "*FRIDAY*--The storm track is more from  west/southwest (more moisture) and we will be watching a system  approaching--not expecting much intensification but it could deliver a  decent batch of accumulating snowfall--watching closely!"
> 
> I see the models showing 12-18 for Warren County, and Winn's site says 7-11 expected. I'm SO MAD I can't get to the Summit..



Put a fresh discussion on NY forecasts...details are basic as I simply can't do them all.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Winn, we all appreciate the hard work you put in!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes thank you Winn you always been great at forecasting powder and great conditions now for years.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you guys!  :beer:


----------



## abc (Feb 7, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Put a fresh discussion on NY forecasts...details are basic as I simply can't do them all.


? Sorry I'm missing something...

The link opens up a list of the New York resorts. Where's the discussion?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 7, 2013)

abc said:


> ? Sorry I'm missing something...
> 
> The link opens up a list of the New York resorts. Where's the discussion?



It's on each individual resort page--just click your favorite resort.


----------

